# Final Round: La Mamma Morta. Callas, Hernandez, Gheorghiu, Bruna Raza, Muzio



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

You MUST vote for two . You cannot vote just for Callas. We are picking the winner and the runner up.




Soprano Vocals: Maria Callas Orchestra: Philharmonia Orchestra Conductor: Tullio Serafin Composer: Umberto Giordano 




Saioa Hernandez, Maddalena Claudio Sgura, Carlo Gerard Cond. Aldo Sisillo Dir. Nicola Berloffa




Andrea Chénier, Act III: La mamma morta · Angela Gheorghiu/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Marco Armiliato/Louisa Tuck




Andrea Chénier: Act III - La Mamma Morta · Lina Bruna Rasa




Andrea Chénier: La mamma morta · Claudia Muzio 
Andrea Chénier, Act III: La mamma morta


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

1. Callas 2. Muzio

I didn't have to listen again.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> 1. Callas 2. Muzio
> 
> I didn't have to listen again.


If most don't I could do another listening contest today.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I did listen to the Callas, but only because I hadn't heard it recently and I had all the others. Her superiority is apparent from the word go. No excessive vibrato, intensity and passion without being overwrought, perfect diction. i'd listen to more _verismo _if it were sung like this more often. A word of praise for the Philharmonia cellist at the beginning too.

I don't have to listen to the others again to remind myself that Muzio is an easy second, despite the upward ending. Gheorghiu was out of her depth and I don't want to listen to Hernandez or Bruna Rasa again.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I prefer Callas's live version where she is even more intense and ends in flaming chest voice but she is great here too though I think I slightly prefer Bruna Rasa's rendition to Callas's studio rendition. Bruna Rasa and Callas then, followed closely by Muzio.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Muzio and Callas, but don't ask me to choose a favourite.

N.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

No contest - Callas. I voted for an additional one because it’s necessary.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

It takes some chucpah, but I will vote for Hernandez. If you crop away cca 50-60 percent of the aria, she is simply georgeous !

Callas - of course I'll vote for her.

Where is Tebaldi, by the way ?


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Op.123 said:


> I prefer Callas's live version where she is even more intense and ends in flaming chest voice


That sounds great ! Could you perhaps link to it, please ?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BBSVK said:


> It takes some chucpah, but I will vote for Hernandez. If you crop away cca 50-60 percent of the aria, she is simply georgeous !
> 
> Callas - of course I'll vote for her.
> 
> Where is Tebaldi, by the way ?


OMG. I knew there was someone I was leaving off!!! It gets to be a problem when there are ties in a four part contest as one of the5 contestants will be in a tab not visible at the top of my browser and that is what happened. It is too late now. It is the first final contest I've messed up so that is something. I love Tebaldi. I create all my contests from tabs at the top. I may have to do it another way next time there are so many contestants.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> OMG. I knew there was someone I was leaving off!!! It gets to be a problem when there are ties in a four part contest as one of the5 contestants will be in a tab not visible at the top of my browser and that is what happened. It is too late now. It is the first final contest I've messed up so that is something. I love Tebaldi. I create all my contests from tabs at the top. I may have to do it another way next time there are so many contestants.


No problem, I don't have to vote for her to love her ;-)


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> *OMG. I knew there was someone I was leaving off!!! *It gets to be a problem when there are ties in a four part contest as one of the5 contestants will be in a tab not visible at the top of my browser and that is what happened. It is too late now. It is the first final contest I've messed up so that is something.* I love Tebaldi.* I create all my contests from tabs at the top. I may have to do it another way next time there are so many contestants.


Just do a single contest run-off between Tebaldi and Muzio (who's currently leading everyone not named "Callas") the way Tsaraslondon gave Teyte a bye in his contest.

Two singers, one aria, it will take you like five minutes to set it up - Call it something "catchy" - "The Diva Challenge - Tebaldi vs. Muzio - _La mamma morta_

Every once in a while, you should allow new contestants to challenge existing Finalists - Again, two singers, one aria, only one leaves the arena alive...


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Shaughnessy said:


> Two singers, one aria, it will take you like five minutes to set it up - *Call it something "catchy"* - "The Diva Challenge - Tebaldi vs. Muzio - _La mamma morta_
> 
> Every once in a while, you should allow new contestants to challenge existing Finalists - Again, two singers, one aria, *only one leaves the arena alive...*


_La Diva Morta _


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Shaughnessy said:


> Just do a single contest run-off between Tebaldi and Muzio (who's currently leading everyone not named "Callas") the way Tsaraslondon gave Teyte a bye in his contest.
> 
> Two singers, one aria, it will take you like five minutes to set it up - Call it something "catchy" - "The Diva Challenge - Tebaldi vs. Muzio - _La mamma morta_
> 
> Every once in a while, you should allow new contestants to challenge existing Finalists - Again, two singers, one aria, only one leaves the arena alive...


I will alter my schedule and do a one time contest after the current Russsian men's contest. Tebaldi needs her turn.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

BBSVK said:


> That sounds great ! Could you perhaps link to it, please ?


Here we are!


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Op.123 said:


> Here we are!


Thank you, I am looking forward to listening to this, after my daughter leaves me in piece. 

Why do they all wear such stupid hats ? Also Tebaldi, on her photo. Was that a fashion during French revolution ?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Muzio/Callas -- but i didn't have to listen again


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

BBSVK said:


> Why do they all wear such stupid hats ? Also Tebaldi, on her photo. Was that a fashion during French revolution ?


It was a must have, like white frilled dress.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Op.123 said:


> Here we are!


Yes, that chest voice sounds deeper at the beginning. I like both options. For the second part of the aria I prefer the younger Callas, though.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

BBSVK said:


> *Why do they all wear such stupid hats ? Also Tebaldi, on her photo. Was that a fashion during French revolution ?*


I'm kind of stepping on SOF's toes here as he owns the subject of women's fashion in this forum (despite his somewhat questionable taste in ball gowns - ) but there's actually an article about women's hats and the French Revolution which can be found here -

*Women's costume France 1795 - caps and hats*









Women's costume France 1795 - caps and hats


Author Joanna Bourne talks about writing, reading and life in general




jobourne.blogspot.com





"A mob-cap was a circle of cotton or linen, gathered up and held on the head with a band or ribbon. A deep ruffle ran around it, framing the face and neck.

Our famous tricoteuses are wearing mobcaps. In the period it was sometimes called the 'Charlotte Corday'.

In 1794, in Paris, a cap like this would have been ornamented with the tricolored cockade or rosette. It wasn't quite a law that women had to wear the cockade. (It was the law for men.) Women just found it a good idea."

"A mob cap was the simplest of caps. It was essentially unchanged for a century before 1794 and close to a century afterwards.

In France the mobcap's design would have conformed to Revolutionary ideas of simplicity and modesty. It'd be 'politically correct' in 1794"

And so @BBSVK, had you been in France in the 1790's (or even a century afterward) you yourself would have been sporting a mob-cap... cockade optional, although apparently women "just found it a good idea".


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Shaughnessy said:


> I'm kind of stepping on SOF's toes here as he owns the subject of women's fashion in this forum (despite his somewhat questionable taste in ball gowns - ) but there's actually an article about women's hats and the French Revolution which can be found here -
> 
> *Women's costume France 1795 - caps and hats*
> 
> ...


I had to look up what cockade was. What a delightful fashion did I miss  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cockade_of_France


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

BBSVK said:


> Yes, that chest voice sounds deeper at the beginning. I like both options. For the second part of the aria I prefer the younger Callas, though.


She was only a matter of months older in the live recording and as always I think her live singing sounds more free and open as well as having that extra bit of drama.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I never did this before (and never hope to do it again) but this fickle Gemini listened and listened again to these singers and have changed my vote from Muzio to Callas. I still adore Muzio but certain things in this disturb me -- particularly the last note that went up instead if down. 
I also give special credit to Tebaldi's offering that was somehow left out of the bunch. She deserved to be here too.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> I never did this before (and never hope to do it again) but this fickle Gemini listened and listened again to these singers and have changed my vote from Muzio to Callas. I still adore Muzio but certain things in this disturb me -- particularly the last note that went up instead if down.
> I also give special credit to Tebaldi's offering that was somehow left out of the bunch. She deserved to be here too.


You must vote for two!!


----------

